# Autotek 7100 bts XX



## 2167

Anyone familiar with this autotek 7100 bts XX? 
I have two others of the same color silver with black stripe/label (7054 bts) but they do not have the XX Series on the label. I also says 7100x inside hand written
This one is also 1/3 larger than the 7100bts that is gray with blue stripe/label.

I was hoping to get actual output or somewhere near

Ampguts shows same model...

LOL and yes i do understand that larger probably means more power.


----------



## sq_assasin

Doesn't it mean there is a built in crossover?


----------



## 2167

sq_assasin said:


> Doesn't it mean there is a built in crossover?


Nope, no crossover


----------



## sq_assasin

Call Steve Mantz at Zed Audio. He'll know.


----------



## CLE

The 7100XX was one-ohm stable. Ratings were as follows:
2 x 50 rms @ 4 ohms
2 x 100 rms @ 2 ohms
2 x 150 rms @ 1 ohm


----------



## 2167

Thanks CLE


----------



## thehatedguy

I thought the 9000 series was the high current Autoteks. I had a 9050 BTS and it was speced at the same performance as what CLE said.

Then again, the XX could have been before the BTS (Bass Treble Series)...which was introduced in like 1991 or 1992. I didn't really follow Autotek before that.


----------



## 2167

thehatedguy said:


> I thought the 9000 series was the high current Autoteks. I had a 9050 BTS and it was speced at the same performance as what CLE said.
> 
> Then again, the XX could have been before the BTS (Bass Treble Series)...which was introduced in like 1991 or 1992. I didn't really follow Autotek before that.


The Champagne Series, that is what i thought. I took the amp and bridged it 2 ohms mono and it seems ok now, so only time will tell

Thanks againg guys


----------



## thehatedguy

Yeap, they were Champagne in color. I had mine on 3 8W6s and it beat them pretty hard. Damn nice amps.


----------



## CLE

2167 said:


> Thanks CLE


You're welcome.

The 7---XX series were stable to 1 ohm. The 9--- series were stable to 0.5 ohm.


----------

